# Which are the five greatest works by George Frideric Handel in your opinion?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The works are ordered more or less chronologically. Define "greatest" as you wish. If you choose _Other(s)_, please tell us here in the comments section which work(s) you had in mind.

You may change your vote later.

=================================================================

Top ten most voted works that belong to George Frideric Handel's five greatest according to the poll at the moment (in case of tie, later work gets priority in the ordering):

1. Messiah, HWV 56 (17 votes)
2. Water Music, HWV 348-350 (14 votes)
3. Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 (13 votes)
4. Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17 (12 votes)
5. Organ Concertos, Op. 7 (6 votes)
6. Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 (5 votes)
7. Alcina, HWV 34 (4 votes)
8. Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351 (3 votes)
9. Theodora, HWV 68 (2 votes)
10. Solomon, HWV 67 (2 votes)

Total votes at the moment: 26.

Works that aren't directly in the poll and were cited by members who voted for _Other(s)_ so far* (in alphabetical order):

Coronation Anthems (1 vote)
Dixit Dominus (1 vote)
Keyboard Cappriccios (1 vote)
Music for the Royal Fireworks (3 votes)
*: Considering that the maximum amount of works selected in the poll must be five, if a member marks _Other(s)_ and cites a number of works that, together with the marked options, exceeds this limit, I will select only a few (by order of appearance in the member's post) to consider here until the mark of five works is completed.

Last update: 11/10/2022.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Handel is one of those composers that have so many important works that it's difficult to choose a few more representative. I'm still a bit disappointed for not placing the _Dixit Dominus_ and the _Royal Fireworks_, among other works, as direct options of the poll.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Royal Fireworks are probably among his five most famous works.

I have to admit I find Handel to be overrated. Very prolific, but not much of it sticks with me.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Caught between Organ Concertos Op. 7, and “Other” (Coronation Anthems). Zadok the Priest just gets the nod.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My first 4 are pretty clear to me:

Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 
Messiah, HWV 56 
Alexander’s Feast, HWV 75 

After that it could be any one of:

Dixit Dominus, HWV 232 
Jephtha, HWV 70
Samson, HWV 57 
L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 
Chandos Anthems, HWV 246–256


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Messiah, HWV 56
Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Alcina, HWV 34
From your list 
+ Joshua


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Since I don’t listen to much opera, I cannot adequately judge his “greatest” so I will vote on the ones I like to listen to. I voted:

Water Music
Concerto Grosso Op. 6
Messiah
Organ Concertos Op. 7
Other (Fireworks Music)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I’ve opted for those I’ve seen
*Giulio Cesare
Orlando
The Messiah
Ariodante
Alcina*
though I can’t speak for some of the unspeakable “Eurotrash“ productions.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Water Music 

& 

(Other) Royal Fireworks Music


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Others - Dixit Dominus, Music for the Royal Fireworks, Coronation Anthems 

Selections chosen - Water Music, Messiah, Giulio, Cesare In Egitto, Concerti Grossi op.6


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Though I like Rinaldo, overall I prefer Handel's non-vocal music. Concerti Grossi and particularly the the keyboard suites and cappriccios.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

deleted


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Not only is *Messiah* his greatest work it is among the greatest ever written and easily the most performed and well-known piece of classical music ever done. Otherwise it seems absurd *Royal Fireworks Music* is not listed. It was his most popular work in his day sometimes drawing 400 woodwind players to perform it. I'd say *Israel In Egyp*t is in the top 3-4 with *Water Music*. After that I haven't found anything by Handel I like well enough to characterize it among the "best."


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

The only problem with Messiah is that it is completely boring.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Chat Noir said:


> The only problem with Messiah is that it is completely boring.


I'm glad I don't have your problem.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> I'm glad I don't have your problem.


I don't have a problem.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

larold said:


> Otherwise it seems absurd *Royal Fireworks Music* is not listed. It was his most popular work in his day sometimes drawing 400 woodwind players to perform it.


You're probably right, as so many people have marked the _Other(s)_ option so far aiming for it. What would you remove from the poll in order to place the Royal Fireworks Music in?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

In my humble opinion ; you can't change the pole now, not fair on other members, there's are at this moment 3 left wit zero votes. Perhaps people want to vote and forgot it.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

> _The only problem with Messiah is that it is completely boring ... I'm glad I don't have your problem. _


Millions of people worldwide have lacked that problem the past 281 years. They've had the opposite problem.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who voted for Guilo Cesare for inspiring me to finally listen to it. What a beautiful work! I especially like the “Son nata a lagrimar” duet as well as Cleopatra’s arias “Se pieta” and “Piangero.”

The Jacobs recording is very fine, but I liked Minkowski even better, displaying extra commitment and depth of expression.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> In my humble opinion ; you can't change the pole now, not fair on other members, there's are at this moment 3 left wit zero votes. Perhaps people want to vote and forgot it.


Of course, I won't want to change the poll now, nor I have the power to do so. But I will consider all the votes for _Other(s)_ that explicit which are the pieces that the members had in mind when I make the top ten list for this poll.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

larold said:


> Millions of people worldwide have lacked that problem the past 281 years. They've had the opposite problem.


I don't know what this means. I think it's boring. If you and that other chap think it isn't, that's fine. Not liking things isn't a sign of a deficiency, like lacking vitamin D.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

I list five works I like;
-Concerti grossi op 6
-Music for the Royal fireworks
-Rinaldo
-Ariodante
-Giulio Cesare
I have stopped to listen to the rest of his output.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Added a list of the top ten most voted works of the poll in the first post. I'll keep updating the numbers of the list as new votes appear.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Giulio Cesare, Messiah, Water Music and Music for the Royal Fireworks are all indisputable. Voted for the Op.7 Organ Concertos after that, which is a more individual choice. Perhaps one of the other operas or oratorios would be 5th if I had more knowledge of them.



Brahmsianhorn said:


> Thanks to everyone who voted for Guilo Cesare for inspiring me to finally listen to it. What a beautiful work! I especially like the “Son nata a lagrimar” duet as well as Cleopatra’s arias “Se pieta” and “Piangero.”
> 
> The Jacobs recording is very fine, but I liked Minkowski even better, displaying extra commitment and depth of expression.


Giulo Cesare is absolutely _incredible_. a 3-hour opera where every single number is a total smash hit. I don't know how it was possible for Handel to write something so vast yet consistently brilliant.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Gallus said:


> Giulo Cesare is absolutely _incredible_. a 3-hour opera where every single number is a total smash hit. I don't know how it was possible for Handel to write something so vast yet consistently brilliant.


Your enthusiasm is contagious.  Do you have a favorite recording of it?


----------

